

Amish businesses don't fail - neilk
http://money.cnn.com/2010/05/04/smallbusiness/amish_business_success/index.htm

======
neilk
I changed the title from "Why Amish Businesses Don't Fail", because they don't
actually say why, at least not in this article. They speculate it has to do
with Amish values. Well, no kidding.

I wonder if Amish financing is Biblical, following the proscription against
usury. For purists, that would mean no interest rate at all.

~~~
noonespecial
The Amish are also intensely collectivist. Its likely that they would not
allow others in their community to fail without first helping them a great
deal.

